
Server Hangup? - mjfern
http://www.yahoo.com/
======
seldo
This has to be Yahoo! Frontpage's first downtime in over a decade. I know
we're not supposed to be posting articles about sites being down but: wow. I
worked at Yahoo, and I firmly believed that it was literally impossible, at
the architectural level, for frontpage to be unavailable.

~~~
zeedotme
anyone know the last time Yahoo did go down?

~~~
zeedotme
turns out it was only 2009

------
marclove
Maybe they're trying to reinvigorate their young & happening image in the
Valley with an extended outage?

------
rdl
Checking to see if Yahoo is back up today is actually the first time I've
intentionally gone to www.yahoo.com frontpage in...8 years.

------
johnohara
The marquee sidebar ad below the "Trending Now" panel is blatantly empty. The
ad that ran this morning took up half the page and then resized. Very
intrusive.

Don't advertiser's normally pay for an entire day in that space?

------
mokeefe
Looks like a DNS issue.

~~~
seldo
Word from inside is that it is not, but they can't reveal what it actually is.

------
scommab
The saddest part of Yahoo being down, is that it's hardly even news (at least
for technical people).

~~~
drgath
Which is why it's at the top of Hacker News?

~~~
scommab
It was only on the front page for an hour (at most)*, and then was gone. This
entire story only got 18 points. I wouldn't say that counts as a huge story.
(Using another metric, slashdot didn't even mention it)

The story about reddit being slightly slower than normal got way more coverage
then this one. Maybe if an interesting postmortem comes out we'll see
something come of it, but I bet that won't even be hugely covered.

